# Couleur des bulles dans iMessages



## Stoows (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Les bulles de mes iMessages dans les conversation groupées se sont colorées depuis mon passage à Mavericks, alors que d'autres sont restées grise comme avant.

Voyez plutot :







Quelqu'un sait-il d'où ça vient ?
Quelqu'un sait-il comment sont choisies les couleurs... et comment les modifier ?


Merci


----------



## djidge (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je me permets de répondre pour remonter le sujet car je rencontre actuellement le meme problème. par contre je n'ai pas la présence du jaune. 

Cordialement


----------



## Mimil5 (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis dans le même cas depuis mon passage à Mavericks mais dans toutes mes conversations et voici comment j'ai résolu le problème :

Dans la barre de menu je suis aller dans : Messages -> Préférences -> Présentation 
et comme vous le voyer sur le capture d'écran j'ai changé la couleur des bulles de l'expéditeur d'automatique à transparente pour retrouver quelque chose de plus lisible et beau

dans une de mes conversation l'expéditeur et moi étions en bleu un peu dire de suivre la conversation des fois












Mimil5


----------

